# PDF mit Drucksperre [solved]

## curator

Hallo,

habe hier aus alten Windows Zeiten noch ein PDF mit Drucksperre, heiï¿½t ich kann das PDF nicht drucken. Habe unter Gentoo nun nur der Adobe Acrobat Reader und kann das PDF halt einfach nicht drucken (grau unterlegt).

Kann ich das mit irgendeiner Konvertierung oder einem andren Programm ï¿½ndern?Last edited by curator on Wed Jun 13, 2007 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ich hatte auch mal ein PDF mit Drucksperre. Mit Acrobat ging's nicht, xpdf machte keine Zicken. GV ist ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen.

Probleme hast du dann, wenn du ein Formular mit Eingabefeldern hast. Damit kam kpdf / xpdf nicht zurecht.

----------

## Earthwings

Kpdf hat eine Option, diese Einschränkungen (Haken bei "DRM Einschränkungen befolgen" entfernen) zu ignorieren.

----------

## Fauli

Ernst gemeinte Frage: Ist das eigentlich legal?

Einerseits umgehe ich so den DRM-Schutz, aber andererseits ist es ist ja kein "wirksamer" Schutz.

----------

## curator

Also bei mir ist es sicher legal, da ich das PDF seiner Zeit selbst erstellt habe, aber sonst weiss ichs auch nicht.

Hat Ã¼brigens funktioniert. 

Danke

----------

## toralf

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Kpdf hat eine Option, diese Einschränkungen (Haken bei "DRM Einschränkungen befolgen" entfernen) zu ignorieren.

  Ich finde diesen Haken nicht unter Einstellungen ...

----------

## musv

Settings->Configure Kpdf -> General Options (= 1. Tab) -> Obey DRM functions

----------

## toralf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Settings->Configure Kpdf -> General Options (= 1. Tab) -> Obey DRM functions

 Autsch, danke

----------

